# "الراعي الصالح"



## الكرمه الصغيره (27 يونيو 2013)

​ 
*"الراعي الصالح" *​ 
*شغلتني منذ زمن طويل سجايا هذا الراعي العظيم، وكلما قرأت الفصل العاشر من بشارة يوحنا وجدت فيه معاني جديدة تُلِذُّ النفس وتنعش القلب. كانت الرعاية محتقرة في زمن المسيح، ولكن اتخاذه هذه الصفة يشجع فينا الرغبة للتأمل من جديد في تلك السجايا الرائعة، وما لها من تأثير في حياة رعيته التي اقتناها بدمه الكريم.*​ 
*الراعي*
*ويا لها من كلمة يفوق تأثيرها جميع الكلمات الأخرى التي تنسب صفاتٍ لبني البشر. فالرعاة حسب المفهوم البشري أُناس فقراء وبسطاء اتخذوا الرعاية مهنة متواضعة يكسبون منها عيشهم البسيط. أما الغنم فحيوانات ضعيفة وادعة ليس لها ما تدافع به عن أنفسها. ولولا نشوء مهنة الرعاية منذ القديم لاندثرت الأغنام بسبب كثرة الضواري وبطشها. فالرعاة يحمون أغنامهم ويدافعون عنها.*
*ولكن المسيح لم يقل عن نفسه أنه راعٍ، أي واحد من هؤلاء الرعاة، بل قال: ”أنا هو الراعي“ دلالة على أنه فريد في رعايته لا يشابهه فيها ولا يجاريه أحد من الناس قط.*
*الصالح*
*والصلاح صفة للبر والخير والقداسة تفرّد المسيح له المجد بامتلاكها دون سواه. فهو الشخص السماوي الكامل في صفاته، العجيب في محبته وعنايته وتضحيته. ما أروع كلماته وهو يقول: ”أنا هو الباب، إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى... وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل“ (يوحنا 9:10-10). هذه الكلمات الصادقة المعبّرة تعلن لنا:*
*أولاً: إن المسيح هو الباب الوحيد للخلاص، والمجيء إلى الله، والدخول إلى الكنيسة.*
*بينما نجد في تعاليم أخرى أبواباً عديدة وطرقاً كثيرة، ولكنها أبواب زائفة وطرق وهمية. أما المسيح فهو الطريق الوحيد المضمون، والباب الأكيد للدخول إلى ملكوت الله.*​ 
*ثانياً: إن المسيح هو وحده مانح الحياة الفضلى.*
*كثيرون من المصلحين والأنبياء والمعلمين جاؤوا إلى هذه الأرض وعملوا على إصلاح سلوك بعض الناس أو هدايتهم إلى سواء السبيل، ولكنّ أحداً منهم لم يستطع أن يقول يوماً أنه يعطي الحياة الفضلى للناس الذين أُرسل إليهم سوى ذلك الراعي الصالح الذي وهبهم حياته الغالية لتكون لهم فيه الحياة.*
*ونحن نستطيع أن نتعرّف من الإنجيل على سجايا هذا الراعي العظيم:*​ 
*1- المعرفة المتبادلة*
*”أنا أعرف خاصتي وخاصتي تعرفني“. ولقد بدأ هذا التعارف المجيد بمبادرة من راعي النفوس الذي أخلى نفسه، آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً في شبه الناس. جاء إلى أرضنا المحكومة باللعنة بسبب الخطية ليعلن لنا خلاصه بعد أن كنا في تيهٍ وضياع، فدعانا بأسماء خاصة غير التي دعانا بها الوالدان وتعرّف على كل ما فينا من ضعفات واحتياجات كما عرف أعماق قلوبنا التي شعرت بدفء حبه، وهذا ما جعلنا نعرفه نحن أيضاً؛ نعرف فيه لطفه ومسامحته، ونعرف فيه قوته وعنايته.*
*لئن تعرف أشياء عن شخص فذلك شيء، وأن تعرف الشخص نفسه فذلك شيء آخر. ربما الكثيرون يسمعون عن المسيح ويعرفون شيئاً عنه، ولكنهم لا يعرفونه لأن معرفته الحقيقية هي المعرفة الاختبارية المبنية على الإيمان بأقواله، وتلبية دعوته، ورد صدى محبته.*​ 
*2- المحبة الباذلة*
*”أنا الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف“ (يوحنا 11:10). ومكتوب عنه أيضاً: ”إذ كان قد أحبّ خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبّهم إلى المنتهى“ (يوحنا 1:13).*
*يقول الشاعر: ”والجود بالنفس أقصى غاية الجود“، فما أعظم وما أصدق تلك المحبة التي أحبّ بها المسيح رعيته! ”ليس حبّ أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه. أنتم أحبائي إن فعلتم ما أوصيكم به“ (يوحنا 13:15-14). وشرط المسيح هذا ”إن فعلتم“، شرط مليء بالمحبة، فقد ألزم رعيته به لا لكي يسعد هو، بل لكي تسعد هذه الرعية من خلال طاعتها لوصاياه وعمل مشيئته، لأن طاعة وصاياه هي التي تحفظ أولاده في طريق البر والقداسة، وبالتالي يحصلون على السعادة الأبدية في السماء.*​ 
*3- القيادة الحكيمة*
*”ومتى أخرج خرافه الخاصة يذهب أمامها والخراف تتبعه لأنها تعرف صوته“ (يوحنا 4:10).*
*جميل هذا التشبيه، لأن الحيوانات الأخرى تستطيع أن تمضي وحدها لتجد مرعاها، أما الغنم فلها صفة معروفة وهي السير خلف الراعي. فإذا أراد الانتقال بقطيعه من مكان لآخر، نادى بصوته المعروف فيتهيّأ القطيع كله ويتّجه نحوه، فيسير الراعي والخراف تتبعه كيفما اتّجه. ومن الصعب جداً أن يستطيع أحد صدّ الأغنام عن السير خلف راعيها. هو يقودها إلى المراعي الخضر وإلى جداول المياه العذبة، ويريحها من الحرّ في مكان ظليل.*​ 
*قال عنه داود الملك: ”الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء، في مراعٍ خضرٍ يربضني، إلى مياه الراحة يوردني، يرد نفسي يهديني إلى سبل البر من أجل اسمه. أيضاً إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لأنك أنت معي“ (مزمور 1:23-4).*​ 
*4- العناية الكريمة*
*”كراعٍ يرعى قطيعه، بذراعه يجمع الحملان وفي حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات“ (إشعياء 11:40).*
*ما أكرم عناية الرب برعيته! وما أعظم صبره واحتماله لأجلها! فليس من خروف كبير أو رضيع، قوي أو ضعيف إلا ويعتني به هذا الراعي الصالح ويعتبره ثميناً جداً في نظره، يحرّك في قلبه مشاعر الرحمة والشفقة والحنان. في دخول المسيح الانتصاري إلى أورشليم نظر من سفح جبل الزيتون إلى المدينة الغارقة في احتفالات الفصح، فرأى بعينيه الفاحصتين قلوب الداخلين إلى هيكلها والخارجين منه، فإذا هي قد تقسّت وعزم أصحابها على رفضه ورفض خلاصه، فبكى على الحالة الرديئة لذلك الشعب. ووقف أما قبر لعازر وتراءت له حالة الموت الروحي .*​ 
*التي ابتُلي بها كثيرون من حوله فبكى! ومكتوب عنه: ”ولما رأى الجموع تحنّن عليهم إذ كانوا منزعجين ومنطرحين كغنم لا راعي لها“ (متى 36:9). ويقول عنه النبي إشعياء بروح النبوّة: ”في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلّصهم. بمحبته ورأفته هو فكّهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الأيام القديمة“ (إشعياء 9:63). وأيضاً ”الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر، لأنكم كنتم كخراف ضالة لكنكم رجعتم الآن إلى راعي نفوسكم وأسقفها“ (1بطرس 24:2-25).*
*فيا له من راعٍ نبيل كريم، وحريّ بنا أن نكون الرعية المطيعة الأمينة لأن عمل رعايته لن يفشل ولن يخيب، فقد بدأ بالصليب وسينتهي بنا إلى مجده العظيم العجيب.*
_* أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*_
*يسوع المسيح يحبكم جميعاً*
*هو ينبوع الحياة الأبدية*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا 
فعلا لايوجد راعى مثل راعينا الصالح 
لانه مختلف  فى كل شئ فى محبته 
فى حنانه فهو دائما يبحث عن الخروف الضال ليأتى به 
رنا يبارك خدمتك استاذ كرمه


----------



## baho (27 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع 
*أنا الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف*
*نعم*
*اعضم راعي مستحق كل الكرامه و المجد*
*كل ركبة تسجد ليك و كل لسان يعترف بيك*
_*الرب يبارك حياتك* _*الكرمه الصغيره*
​


----------



## sherihan81 (30 يونيو 2013)

_فليس من خروف كبير أو رضيع، قوي أو ضعيف إلا ويعتني به هذا الراعي الصالح ويعتبره ثميناً جداً في نظره، يحرّك في قلبه مشاعر الرحمة والشفقة والحنان.._​
*موضوع جداً رائع...الهنا يعتني بالجميع بل واعطانا الوعد:
خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني. وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي. 
اصلي ان نكون الخراف التي تلتصق بيد يسوع ...فتحوطنا يديه ..حيث لا يتجرأ اي ذئب خاطف من الاقتراب...

اشكرك على مجهودك وعملك الرائع لمجد اسم الهنا العظيم *​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> فعلا لايوجد راعى مثل راعينا الصالح
> لانه مختلف  فى كل شئ فى محبته
> فى حنانه فهو دائما يبحث عن الخروف الضال ليأتى به
> رنا يبارك خدمتك استاذ كرمه


 
*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة الطيبة الرب يبارك مرورك المبارك*
*ويباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك المثمرة *
* ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة *
* والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 يوليو 2013)

baho قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> *أنا الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف*
> *نعم*
> ...


 
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز baho الطيب الرب يبارك مرورك المبارك
**ويباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك المثمرة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة 
 والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 يوليو 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> _فليس من خروف كبير أو رضيع، قوي أو ضعيف إلا ويعتني به هذا الراعي الصالح ويعتبره ثميناً جداً في نظره، يحرّك في قلبه مشاعر الرحمة والشفقة والحنان.._​
> 
> *موضوع جداً رائع...الهنا يعتني بالجميع بل واعطانا الوعد:*
> *خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني. وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي. *​*اصلي ان نكون الخراف التي تلتصق بيد يسوع ...فتحوطنا يديه ..حيث لا يتجرأ اي ذئب خاطف من الاقتراب...*​
> ...


*شكراً جزيلاً للعزيزة sherihan81 الطيبة الرب يبارك مرورك المبارك
ويباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك المثمرة* 
* ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة *
* والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## Mesopotamia (3 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا  الرب يبارك حياتك هل لي ان احتفض بلموضوع في ملفي الشخصي وطبعا تحت اسم حضرتك تحياتي


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (6 يوليو 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> جميل جدا  الرب يبارك حياتك هل لي ان احتفض بلموضوع في ملفي الشخصي وطبعا تحت اسم حضرتك تحياتي


 

*أسعدني تواجدك الكريم
شكراً أخي العزيز الطيب لمرورك الجميل والتقييم تحياتي وأحترامي *
* والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك المباركة *
* ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته*
* والمجد للمسيح دائماً...آمين* 
​*مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا. مت 10: 8 *
*المقال للأخ  العزيز... Joseph Abdo*​ *شكراً لك أخي الكريم*


----------

